# support the vancouver aquarium



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

well it seems a few bureaucrats have watched a certain fringe documentary on whales and like most people who watched it are now experts on all life aquatic, and feel they need to stick their noses in the business of the vancouver aquarium. if you would like to send a letter of support for the aquarium this link makes it pretty easy.. cheers

Vancouver Aquarium :: Share Your Support


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

THANKYOU FINALLY someone agrees that the Vancouver aquarium isn't the bad guy in this situation.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I love it when people compare Seaworld to the Vancouver Aquarium. Really shows the depth of knowledge they have on the topic. Or those individuals that stated that it would have been better for the False Killer Whale to have slowly die in the wild than rescued and possibly being "put on display".

Doh


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I think they always show a clip prior to their 4d experience that tells the audience their mission. They're a non profit organization. Will only take in injured animals. The only aquarium in Canada to do this. So on and so forth. I believe there are also messages being shown on the television screens and displays. Really hard to miss the messages now.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

There are many people on HERE who HATE the VAMSC. I can't understand why they do. We are all here because we keep fish in glass boxes. I guess it's only a problem when the animals aren't their own. Hats off to you Prince, thanks for the link and keep up the good work.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

even if you don't like the aquarium, keep the damn parks board out of it, they're a bunch of self serving bureaucratic morons.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the bureaucrats at the parks board have completely mucked up the aquariums operations

Park Board to amend bylaw to ban breeding of captive whales, dolphins, and porpoises | City of Vancouver

feel free to sign and share this petition to overturn this stupid political decision, if for anything else than that you are against foreign influences shaping policy for our political representatives.

https://www.change.org/en-CA/petiti...ding-the-vancouver-aquarium-in-their-entirety


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

bump, get involved end this nonsense


----------

